# Cherry Barbs in 16G w/ Bettas



## sunnydawnie (Apr 27, 2011)

They've lived somewhat peacefully for months together in my 16G with an occasional run at one or the other. I have 2 female and 2 male cherry barbs in my with half-moon betta. My large betta took over one corner of the tank. Then just this week my large male betta is sitting on the bottom of the tank and I wonder if he just gave out from stress ? It doesn't look like anything is wrong with him. His color is off but that's it. I've had him since sometime in the summer. How long do betta live ? I honestly don't think he's going to make it thru the night and have no idea what to do about it. I put him in an isolation 1G bowl with just half a gallon of water so he could potentially reach the top, but I haven't even seen him try.

I'm thinking to put a sorority in there with the cherry barbs. Will that work ? Would it be better ?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Barbs nip at other fish a lot especially if they aren't in a big enough group. I would suggest that you not put Bettas in with them. Long fins are a great target for nippy fish like barbs. Even females can end up getting nipped.


----------



## sunnydawnie (Apr 27, 2011)

I got Emerald - the betta on 7/27. How long do bettas live ? Do you think the stress finally got to him ? He gets regular tank cleaning at 1/3 of the tank about every 1.5 weeks. The cherry barbs are doing fine. He was doing OK until a couple of days ago. Can't figure out what happened.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Bettas live 3-5 years with proper care. You got him on my birthday, BTW. =) He may just be stressed from living with such active, nippy fish. Bettas like calm, peaceful schooling fish as tankmates, or no tankmates at all. Does he have a heater?


----------



## sunnydawnie (Apr 27, 2011)

Yep, it's 85 degrees in the tank right now.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

If you can, I'd lower it to around 80*. It can stress fish out if it's too hot or cold.


----------

